# Chainsaw bar shop for sell.



## wowzers (Aug 6, 2012)

I saw in another thread that guys were inrested in these things. Saw one for sell in the local craigslist. Thought I would post it for anyone interested


Chain saw bar shop


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 6, 2012)

It would cost more to ship to me than the purchase price. If I was one of u guys down there I'd grab it. 
I've cut with several guys from Wash.+Ore. Who regularly started with a 50 ga bar, when it was wore out they would have a bar shop regrind the groove to 63 ga and true up the rails. . Mostly with 32" bars. They said the reground bars would last a long time.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 7, 2012)

Could you bring it to the NorCal GTG in November?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmmm. . . Purdy close to me.

Kinda hard not to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## imagineero (Aug 7, 2012)

Someone ought to snap it up at least to flip it to another AS member! Those bar shops are rare, and worth every penny. There are plenty of members out there looking for one. I hope this hasn't been cross posted in the chainsaw forum, or it'll be a feeding frenzy in there.

Shaun


----------



## paccity (Aug 7, 2012)

i'm sure some of them have been snoopin around. i wouldn't mind getting it but thats a hump to go up there.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 7, 2012)

Spokane is just out of range for a casual purchase. Thinkin' about it, tho. Somebody get it, fer chrissakes!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 7, 2012)

The phone number doesn't work :msp_sneaky:

I sent an email, we'll see what happens?


----------



## blackoak (Aug 7, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> The phone number doesn't work :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I sent an email, we'll see what happens?


Good luck Nate I hope you get it!!!. I sure would love owning that tool.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 7, 2012)

that's pretty snazz, ...what's it do


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 7, 2012)

If no one here picks it up, then there's gonna be a whoopin'!

Just as soon as I finish my sandwich :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> that's pretty snazz, ...what's it do



Bar repair. . . Look at the pictures again and you can see the different stones. Some fer grinding, some fer resetting the groove. . . The wire brush is obvious.

Big John's has one in their "Bar-Room", if you want to check one out in person.

Tom was telling me they rarely use it anymore, as most chainsaw bars aren't worth rebuilding, cause you can buy a new one fer cheaper. They still do some harvester bars every once in a while though.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 7, 2012)

The guy just called me, I'm first in line for it, with another guy behind me.

I'm going to call my brother and see if he can pick it up for me. :msp_w00t:


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 7, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> The guy just called me, I'm first in line for it, with another guy behind me.
> 
> I'm going to call my brother and see if he can pick it up for me. :msp_w00t:



I'm the one behind you, Nate! lol


----------



## Gologit (Aug 7, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> I'm the one behind you, Nate! lol



Easy solution...talk Nate into moving to Canada.


----------



## paccity (Aug 7, 2012)

they are nice. i missed out on this one a few months ago over in lapine not far from oregonloggers place. it went for 275.00. real clean low hours.


----------



## wowzers (Aug 7, 2012)

Nate I'm out of town till this weekend, but I could pick it up when I get back and store it at my place for you if you want.


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 7, 2012)

That is a super sweet deal, but since it can't get a hyper bent bar with two double twists, a 45 degree bend, and a folded rail, its no good for my bars that need..... tuning.


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 7, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Easy solution...talk Nate into moving to Canada.



Well, Nate?! Whaddya say?!


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 8, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Easy solution...talk Nate into moving to Canada.



Hell no, I'm not allowing one of my friends to fall into the hands of the "imbellished, acid-washed jeans, frosted hair, and denim jacket" crowd


----------



## Gologit (Aug 8, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Hell no, I'm not allowing one of my friends to fall into the hands of the "imbellished, acid-washed jeans, frosted hair, and denim jacket" crowd



Well, now we know what part of Canada _you've_ been hanging around. :msp_wink:


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 8, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Well, now we know what part of Canada _you've_ been hanging around. :msp_wink:



hahaha, that part would be the part that's north of the USA :msp_biggrin:


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 8, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Hell no, I'm not allowing one of my friends to fall into the hands of the "imbellished, acid-washed jeans, frosted hair, and denim jacket" crowd



Hmmmm.....I don't wear acid washed jeans or a denim jacket. No frosted hair...unless you count the ones that are going grey from working in the forest industry! I don't imbellish....much 

Does this mean I should move to the US?!


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 8, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> Hmmmm.....I don't wear acid washed jeans or a denim jacket. No frosted hair...unless you count the ones that are going grey from working in the forest industry! I don't imbellish....much
> 
> Does this mean I should move to the US?!



Yeah, come on down
wait.... how are you behind the wheel?


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 8, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Yeah, come on down
> wait.... how are you behind the wheel?



Uh oh....dare I ask why?!


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 8, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> Uh oh....dare I ask why?!



Well, I dunno if BC is like Alberta but it seems like every car I've ever seen driving in the US with Alberta plates has no operable turn signals, brakes that lock up at random times, and super loose steering :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Well, I dunno if BC is like Alberta but it seems like every car I've ever seen driving in the US with Alberta plates has no operable turn signals, brakes that lock up at random times, and super loose steering :msp_biggrin:



Hahaha, that's oh so true!

Ya gotta watch them Alberta plated cars, they seem to move in weird directions at will!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 8, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> I'm the one behind you, Nate! lol



That's too funny!!

I spent an hour on the phone with the guy. . . Nice dude. He's a finish carpenter and cabinet guy. There's more than just the bar shop -- he bought out an estate of a family friend. Guess the old feller was a horder.

I guess it took 3 guys -- 80 hours to clean up the shop! :msp_scared:

I've decided to sell a kidney and drive to Cd'A with my wife, and make a road trip out'a the deal.

If I decide to resell the Bar Shop after messing with it fer a while, you got dibs.


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> That's too funny!!
> 
> I spent an hour on the phone with the guy. . . Nice dude. He's a finish carpenter and cabinet guy. There's more than just the bar shop -- he bought out an estate of a family friend. Guess the old feller was a horder.
> 
> ...



Sounds good! Have a good trip and let me know how you like it!


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> That's too funny!!
> 
> I spent an hour on the phone with the guy. . . Nice dude. He's a finish carpenter and cabinet guy. There's more than just the bar shop -- he bought out an estate of a family friend. Guess the old feller was a horder.
> 
> ...



Oh No ####?
I didn't know it was in CdA, me and Bethany are going to CDA for our anniversary Fri-Sat. Some Spokane Valley Mall, Cabela's, and Pirates of the Couer de Alene


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 8, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Well, I dunno if BC is like Alberta but it seems like every car I've ever seen driving in the US with Alberta plates has no operable turn signals, brakes that lock up at random times, and super loose steering :msp_biggrin:



Haha! Nope....we're poor here in BC, we're loggers, not oil guys. We don't have the money to afford the traffic tickets so we make sure our vehicles are in good operating condition! :msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit (Aug 8, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> That is a super sweet deal, but since it can't get a hyper bent bar with two double twists, a 45 degree bend, and a folded rail, its no good for my bars that need..... tuning.



I have a couple of those kind of bars. Okay...more than a couple. 

Maybe we can send them to Nate to practice on.


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 8, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Well, I dunno if BC is like Alberta but it seems like every car I've ever seen driving in the US with Alberta plates has no operable turn signals, brakes that lock up at random times, and super loose steering :msp_biggrin:



Mind you....I have seen my fair share of Montanan license plates on our hwy's pulling big rv's going under the speed limit with a line up of traffic miles long behind them....:msp_wink:


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 8, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> Mind you....I have seen my fair share of Montanan license plates on our hwy's pulling big rv's going under the speed limit with a line up of traffic miles long behind them....:msp_wink:



Those aren't Montanans, those are rich assed city folk who have a 3 million dollar summer home in MT :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 8, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> Well, Nate?! Whaddya say?!



Work visa to come chop trees down? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 8, 2012)

So Jake, are you saying you want to pick up a bar shop fer Ol Nater? 

Headed up to John's right now, then town.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> So Jake, are you saying you want to pick up a bar shop fer Ol Nater?
> 
> Headed up to John's right now, then town.



How big is that mofo?
I'd have to see if it would fit in the jeep


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Work visa to come chop trees down? :msp_w00t:



Sounds good!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 8, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> That is a super sweet deal, but since it can't get a hyper bent bar with two double twists, a 45 degree bend, and a folded rail, its no good for my bars that need..... tuning.



Just do what I do Joe, drill a hole in the middle of the bar and save for replacement lawn mower blades.


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 8, 2012)

not to jinx myself, but its a wonder the saw makes it through those events. usually. tomorrow is soon, real soon. be careful, be very careful.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Just do what I do Joe, drill a hole in the middle of the bar and save for replacement lawn mower blades.



Does Steve's have a Bar Shop?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 10, 2012)

No idea Nate....Gotta go in in the morning, I'll ask. I'd like to see one in person.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm driving to Cd'A next Tuesday to pick up the Bar Shop, and possibly some other goodies?


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Nate ; I like the new logo. Looks like a keeper. Tho they all have been good.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 10, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Nate ; I like the new logo. Looks like a keeper. Tho they all have been good.



Thanks Glen! Rod chose the one he made on his website for the "Official" logo. . . I just mess with them here so guys looking at my signature don't get bored staring at it.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 16, 2012)

The Barshop is now at it's new home. :msp_biggrin:

Now to source some wheels. . .


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> The Barshop is now at it's new home. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Now to source some wheels. . .



I think you can still get those through Specialty Motors in Longview. If not, Rick Barbero Distributing in Eugene, Or. has them.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 16, 2012)

SPECIALTY MOTORS MFG., LLC  --Pro BarshopBasic ®

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 16, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I think you can still get those through Specialty Motors in Longview. If not, Rick Barbero Distributing in Eugene, Or. has them.



JJ, do you know what alloy wire shops put in their welders for the rails?


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> JJ, do you know what alloy wire shops put in their welders for the rails?



I used to know but I can't remember. I'm gonna PM you the contact info on an older guy who is a retired log cutter that's been doing bars for about 35 years. 

He's pretty much the best in the business.


----------



## wowzers (Aug 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> The Barshop is now at it's new home. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Now to source some wheels. . .



Sweet, how was venturing over into God's country?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 16, 2012)

wowzers said:


> Sweet, how was venturing over into God's country?



Smokey!! Lots of fires over in your neck of the woods.

Lots of road construction by Silverwood. . . Long ass day too!

Left here at 7:30am, and got back here @ 4:00am the next day.

A 24 hour day for me and the wife.


----------



## wowzers (Aug 16, 2012)

Our job was really smokey the other day and we are clear down on Dworshak.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 17, 2012)

wowzers said:


> Our job was really smokey the other day and we are clear down on Dworshak.



Wow, that pretty far south!


----------



## wowzers (Feb 1, 2022)

Reviving a really old thread, but Nate you still got the barshop?


----------



## madhatte (Feb 2, 2022)

If he doesn't answer up, I can get hold of him elsewhere for you. If he doesn't have it any more, I'd guess that he moved it on to Cody.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 17, 2022)

Once again stirring up an old thread. This one is not for sale at this time but I thought some of you might enjoy seeing one with the trip hammer and sanding drum.

























Mark


----------



## madhatte (Mar 19, 2022)

Dang, man, color me envious!


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 19, 2022)

wowzers said:


> Reviving a really old thread, but Nate you still got the barshop?


Yea I haven't heard from Nate for quite a spell. I've got some regrowth cutting to do in the Clearwater this summer if those fires don't spark up early in July like last year. I was right near that cougar fire


----------



## madhatte (Mar 19, 2022)

Let's bug him for another MT GTG!


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 19, 2022)

madhatte said:


> Let's bug him for another MT GTG!


Yea that would be cool, gots alot of catching up to do, and it would be nice to visit the neighboring state!


----------



## madhatte (Mar 21, 2022)

Plus, it's a good excuse for a road trip.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 22, 2022)

madhatte said:


> Dang, man, color me envious!



No doubt about that. They are tough boogers to find anymore


----------



## wowzers (Apr 6, 2022)

funky sawman said:


> Yea I haven't heard from Nate for quite a spell. I've got some regrowth cutting to do in the Clearwater this summer if those fires don't spark up early in July like last year. I was right near that cougar fire


You cut out of Headquarters?


----------



## funky sawman (Apr 6, 2022)

That is about my southern edge, Bertha hill was down there but most of my sawin was in the floodwood state forest, then areas around boville, santa and clarkia


----------



## camel2019 (Apr 6, 2022)

I’d love to find one of these but doubt I ever will. been thinking about having an arbor machined for a groove grinder and either just buying a rail dresser or making one. Lots of good bars going to waste bc their owners can’t maintain them right


----------



## wowzers (Apr 14, 2022)

funky sawman said:


> That is about my southern edge, Bertha hill was down there but most of my sawin was in the floodwood state forest, then areas around boville, santa and clarkia


We might be neighbors of sorts.


----------



## funky sawman (Apr 15, 2022)

I remembered the Stihl saw shop in bovill had a bar shop. I usta collect up about 10 bars at a time that needed trued, and would drop em off there when I was doing stuff with Mark Mcneilly outside of deary.


----------

